# Red HOT LOG EMBERS



## scubafilos (Oct 11, 2009)

That's a really great idea! Thanks for sharing. Looks great!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Looks just like the real thing


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

Looks great! Thanks for posting this.


----------



## ThAnswr (Dec 17, 2008)

Great idea. Too late for this year, but I'm putting it on next year's To-Do List.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

awesome idea! Love this!


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Very nicely done!


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Fantastic prop!


----------



## Nepboard (Sep 21, 2009)

It does look like the real thing.


----------



## aero4ever (Oct 19, 2009)

The look so real! Great job. I may have to put this on my to do list for next year.


----------



## CreepyCreations (Oct 16, 2011)

Those look awesome! Very realistic. I may have to give those a try one year.


----------



## Robin Marks (Aug 30, 2012)

They look so real! Nice job!


----------



## jpbaily1 (Sep 21, 2009)

Very cool. I am using these this year on my BBQ skeleton rotisserie.

I may try differentnt approach but you tutorial is fantastic!

Thanks for posting!


----------



## mystic manor (Sep 28, 2009)

WOW! Those are awesome. Be careful, they look hot!


----------



## Deputydog (Oct 5, 2011)

Great! Thanks a lot! Now I see something else I HAVE to make this year! 
That looks amazing, great job and thanks for sharing!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I too am saving this for next year! BRAVO!!!


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

I think I'll make some and put them in my living room fireplace!


----------



## sp900zxi1 (Sep 27, 2010)

Very realistic and cool effect!


----------



## Sublime Nightmare (Aug 2, 2009)

Love this! It's so realistic.


----------



## Darrin Plank (Sep 21, 2012)

That is a really cool idea


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

Love this, it turned out so lifelike! Thanks for sharing this outstanding idea with us!


----------



## erie_pa_halloween_guy (Mar 20, 2005)

Sleeve of plastic?????


----------



## Phantom Blue (Sep 28, 2008)

Looks awesome.....could see this being used with "Burning on the Stake" scene.

Thanks for sharing.

PB


----------



## scarybella (Aug 4, 2010)

they look great!! I will steal this idea for next year  we did burning coals last year which we were happy with, but I cant remember seeing burning logs done before.. Have a great Hallowen from the UK


----------



## OctART (Aug 24, 2010)

This was made with a sleeve of clear plastic from a toy cardboard box that had a large window ......and I pulled the plastic piece out of it .
The plastic is completely covered so don't worry if some glue or paper is stuck on it.
The wire is a larger sleeve with the ends folded in to hold the plastic in the middle for the moment.
spray a small amount of foam along the length in lines and atempt to slowly cover the whole log...the foam will expand beyond the wire.
Once cured (an hour or two) slice off the excess flat and then with the tip of a knife cut lines lengthwise- 
then cross wise for the checked embers.

I sprayed mat black then speckle stone grey


----------



## azazel (Jul 18, 2011)

love this look so easy an great looking might have to use this in my witch prop i am building


----------



## rpick89 (Oct 8, 2008)

Really nice job! Definitely on my list for next year.


----------



## zandiver (Sep 13, 2010)

Where did you get the LED lights? Do they blink, or are they on all the time?
BTW fantastic idea!!


----------



## OctART (Aug 24, 2010)

The lights are on all the time ...I picked up an 8 stage xmas light string but the box is too big for the tiny hole in the log.

I've had the glowing coals, bones in the fire and the log embers all set up with my paper mache cauldron chained to a tri-pod in the school gym I decorated for the Halloween dance and it looked great. I also decorated the courtyard for a ZOMBIE WALK (cake walk) but that is for another thread.

OH the lights came from a xmas light retailer (in Canada it was Zellers)


----------



## jpbaily1 (Sep 21, 2009)

Next year....yes next year this will be in the yard.

Great Stuff (no pun intended).


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

I wonder if we could do a group buy from Dow on the Great Stuff? Idk about the rest of you, but I've got a project or two that I could use a case or so on easily.


----------



## xrockonx911 (Jul 28, 2010)

just did my first hot coal prop this way... may have to try this now! 
I have a cauldron that sits up high on a base and a bed of coals would just look too small... 

the log idea may be the answer!


----------



## OctART (Aug 24, 2010)

This is it with my set up and the next shot is lit up,(couple of bone after the boiling) on the coals as well


----------



## thxboy (Nov 10, 2009)

*My version of the burning logs*

Here are my versions based on this awesome idea.


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

OMG those look so realistic. Put a little fog in your display then dare the kiddies to touch the logs lol!
Love it!!


----------



## Vilessence (Nov 3, 2012)

Now I have another project to start on . Think I will make multi sets of the logs because I am sure they will look great in the fire place .


----------



## tbeard (May 13, 2011)

I wouldn't mind trying this one out myself. They look so realistic!


----------



## buddy11251 (May 3, 2012)

awesome idea,


----------



## newtodead (Jan 3, 2013)

Sorry for being a dumb dumb, but would I be correct in saying that the material around the chicken wire is that "great stuff" expanding foam. Also when you say a sleeve of plastic, you meaning like clear plastic wrap type materiel...BTW that looks very nice


----------



## newtodead (Jan 3, 2013)

Nevermind I am a dumb dumb lol..I just noticed the other pages with replies..Ill go back to being dead lmao


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

would useing the regular string of orange halloween lights be fine fr this?


----------



## thxboy (Nov 10, 2009)

creeperguardian said:


> would useing the regular string of orange halloween lights be fine fr this?


For sure! I used orange in a basic log and it looked great.


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

thxboy said:


> For sure! I used orange in a basic log and it looked great.


ok thanks cause i just wanna make sure nothing will burn cause those regular ones do get a bit hot so just to be on tha safe side no one wants real burning logs


----------



## SLAM (Sep 16, 2012)

Brilliant...


----------



## jpbaily1 (Sep 21, 2009)

Raven's Hollow Cemetery said:


> I wonder if we could do a group buy from Dow on the Great Stuff? Idk about the rest of you, but I've got a project or two that I could use a case or so on easily.


We should look into this as an option for those who use large amounts of expanding foam. http://www.ebay.com/itm/HANDI-FOAM-...662?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c723aa7ae The same company <Handi Foam> has even larger kits that go up in price past 500.00 should you need to create a castle out of 2 part foam.


----------



## jpbaily1 (Sep 21, 2009)

Or this. http://www.sprayfoamdirect.com/prod...r-kit-detail?gclid=CLuO-f-9y7kCFeHm7AodTE8AEw


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

I'd love to jp, but the discount would have to be substantial in my opinion. Personally, I think their products compared to other 2 part systems is a bit outlandish on the prices, and that's pretty much universally true for all of the two part systems. To say their prices are a bit steep, might be a bit of an understatement. 


I've been looking at other A-B foam systems used in the boat building business, and they're a good deal less expensive, at the cost of being a bit less easy to apply. You'd be on your own for sourcing a spray system that's designed for foam, and they are expensive, that being the downside. If you were talking pouring into a mold though, you'd save a bunch... 


Slightly greater than 50 cu.ft. for the Foam It 602 kit for $627 -vs- 40 cu.ft. for $259 here. http://www.carbonfiberglass.com/Foam-Core/expanding-foam-ab-2-part I'm pretty sure I could shop around and beat that price @ CarbonFiberglass, given more than a few minutes of searching too. 


The question is whether convenience (read: ease of application) is worth the price premium to the individual persons interested in it? To me, no, but that answer will vary with each person.


----------



## Figtreejohn (Aug 21, 2008)

I wonder if using clear plastic packaging tubes (like the ones that hold tennis balls, candies etc) would save a little time?


----------



## daddywoofdawg (Aug 26, 2012)

did the what did you use for the plastic ever get answered?


----------



## jpbaily1 (Sep 21, 2009)

I am going out to try my el cheapo soda bottle deal as a structure.

This time I will use a heat gun so they do not look so perfect, then wrap them in a paper towel to give something to cling to.

Cut the ends off <so I can use them in my Coals> and tape across the top and bottom openings to get a flat surface.

I'll post back tomorrow to see how and if this works.


----------



## witchesandbats (Sep 29, 2003)

Great job! thanks for sharing!


----------



## OctART (Aug 24, 2010)

Hey....all those clear plastic sleeves are exactly what I used. My sleeve was too slender so my logs were like small round logs.
I would suggest to you making these to have a thick enough foam wall and or enough paint to block out some light.....the light comes through
the foam brightly.

OCTart


----------



## camsauce (Sep 20, 2008)

I tried this with 2-liter bottles. Worked out pretty good! In my case, I only needed one 'good end' to stick out from under the cauldron so I've oriented the bottoms of the 2-liter bottles outward. The cap on the top is cutoff to allow the string lights to be stuffed in.


----------



## function12 (May 17, 2011)

Couldn't you use the clear tube for fluorescent lights. They slip over the bulbs to protect them.


----------



## Ghost Ninja (Aug 25, 2013)

Very well done! I'm totally doing this next year for sure. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## OctART (Aug 24, 2010)

function12 said:


> Couldn't you use the clear tube for fluorescent lights. They slip over the bulbs to protect them.


The tubes for fluorescent lights are Too tough to cut (fiberglass) so if you used them in the full length.....would be AWESOME.

I actually have SIX here at home not in use


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I know Great Stuff comes in a few different types and seem to remember one flattens out more and takes longer to dry. What did you use?

BTW nice effect.


----------



## rebelxwing (Oct 7, 2008)

Beautiful effect! I did not have a need for anything like this until a couple weeks ago when my wife suggested a scene with a campfire and I suddenly had to make one with real logs and some flickerbulbs stuffed underneath. I'm definitely going to use your technique for the same scene next year, thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Hauntings by Design (Jan 2, 2010)

That is a great idea! It's a definite winter project.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

So..I wanted to make a foam fireplace last summer with these logs but like some of you I was unsure of a base for the logs. I was in Joann's one day and walked by the plastic rectangular needle craft pieces. (I think that's what they're used for. lol) I picked up one, rolled it into a circle and thought of these logs. They also had ready made circular pieces I could use for the ends so I picked them up. I trimmed both to the log size I wanted and formed it with sporadic pieces of green craft wire holding the ends together, utilizing the holes. Pushing the circle piece slightly into the ends gave it the perfect log shape. I great foamed it leaving one of the ends off and just spraying foam on it separately. This enabled me to place the lights in the log with access to turn them on and off. I just placed the end back on after turning them on. I did end up also using a few little pieces of wire to attach the lights to help them stay more evenly inside the logs and also did this before I foamed them. I don't know if anyone else is crazy enough to use this idea but it did work. I don't have any in progress photos but this is the clearest shot I have of them in use.


----------



## hallowicked (Mar 27, 2013)

great idea. It looks real.


----------



## pureevil548 (Jun 28, 2013)

that is great. the best version I have seen so far


----------



## mystic manor (Sep 28, 2009)

*Fire pit with embers and flames*

Made with Great Stuff, black spray paint, orange and red Christmas lights. Plastic wrap used as a barrier between Great Stuff and lights. After it dried, plastic removed to leave a removable shell. Also, a Flicker circuit, fan, 3 cloth flames, and red LED. The spit was made from rebar and metal to support a cast iron pot. Logs attached with screws for stabilization. Real rocks (heavy). Thanks to everyone for the ideas and inspiration. This was used for a western themed dance -- and was a hit!


----------



## QueenHalloween (Oct 9, 2013)

This is AMAZING! Thanks for sharing


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

That looks great!


----------



## Squirrelram (Sep 9, 2013)

Very Very cool. I've made "burning fires" in the past and this has to be one of the best


----------



## westbatman (Feb 9, 2010)

I don't check into this board enough, would have saved me some time! I just finished making my own logs using cardboard tubes as a base, cutting away some areas of the tubes, warming "crackle" plexiglass with a heat gun and curved and slide them into the tubes. Then I stuffed the closed end of the log with newspaper, covered with foam, carved and sanded to get the log look I wanted, then painted them to have the look I intended. Then used yellow transparent plastic to slide inside the tubes to further accent the yellow light. 

I am arranged the orange LED lights for the glow bed tonight, will cover those with foam, set the logs into the "ash", cover the bottom of my cauldron with plastic food wrap and set it into the wet foam so it will have a stable indentation in the foam bed. Once the foam bed is dry, I'll remove the cauldron and plastic and then paint the ashes.

I'll post pictures of where I am right now in the build later tonight.

Andy


----------



## Excogitate (Sep 1, 2013)

westbatman said:


> I don't check into this board enough, would have saved me some time! I just finished making my own logs using cardboard tubes as a base, cutting away some areas of the tubes, warming "crackle" plexiglass with a heat gun and curved and slide them into the tubes. Then I stuffed the closed end of the log with newspaper, covered with foam, carved and sanded to get the log look I wanted, then painted them to have the look I intended. Then used yellow transparent plastic to slide inside the tubes to further accent the yellow light.
> 
> I am arranged the orange LED lights for the glow bed tonight, will cover those with foam, set the logs into the "ash", cover the bottom of my cauldron with plastic food wrap and set it into the wet foam so it will have a stable indentation in the foam bed. Once the foam bed is dry, I'll remove the cauldron and plastic and then paint the ashes.
> 
> ...


Cant wait to see


----------



## westbatman (Feb 9, 2010)

Here are my photos as promised although not when promised 

I changed a few things from my post above but it is basically how I did it. I did glue aluminum foil onto the board base to help reflect the light. I still have to paint the ash base.







http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v82/westbatman/2014-07-07202255_zps0990c3de.jpg


----------



## Tconahaunter (Jun 20, 2012)

Great job, looks amazing.


----------



## SpiderMonkey (Sep 4, 2011)

When working with greatstuff, can you spray it on something that it won't stick to? Not sure if I'm wording my question correctly...but, I mean, you wouldn't spray it directly on your garage floor obviously. Would you use a large piece of cardboard as your "working table" or a sheet of plastic, or something else?


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

I don't know what everyone else does but I always put wax paper under whatever I'm working on. It peels right off it after it's dry. I've yet to find anything that takes it off clothes or completely removes it from skin though. Dress accordingly and wear disposable gloves.


----------



## jpbaily1 (Sep 21, 2009)

Cloe said:


> I don't know what everyone else does but I always put wax paper under whatever I'm working on. It peels right off it after it's dry. I've yet to find anything that takes it off clothes or completely removes it from skin though. Dress accordingly and wear disposable gloves.


Truth about the clothing. I have a ragged shirt that I still wear from time to time when doing intense yard work. This shirt has some foam on it still from 2 years ago.


----------



## jpbaily1 (Sep 21, 2009)

This log ember is at the top of this year's to do list for Halloween. Great job by all!!!


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

I've got this planned for a future rebuild of my cauldron creep's cauldron too.


----------



## Deathly Hallow-een (Aug 30, 2015)

Looks amazing. I'll have to try this for under my bubbling cauldron!


----------



## jscaldwell (Mar 29, 2016)

mystic manor said:


> *Fire pit with embers and flames*
> 
> Made with Great Stuff, black spray paint, orange and red Christmas lights. Plastic wrap used as a barrier between Great Stuff and lights. After it dried, plastic removed to leave a removable shell. Also, a Flicker circuit, fan, 3 cloth flames, and red LED. The spit was made from rebar and metal to support a cast iron pot. Logs attached with screws for stabilization. Real rocks (heavy). Thanks to everyone for the ideas and inspiration. This was used for a western themed dance -- and was a hit!


I have a decent home made cauldron, but curious where you found the cast iron pot...would love to get one.


----------



## Syrkres (Aug 4, 2018)

What would be good is taking a 2litre bottle (or 2) in place of the chicken wire. This would give you more water proof protection. You could use clear packaging tape to hold them together, cutting hole in end to push in lights. 

Think I will give this a try for my cauldron fire/embers.


----------



## Victorian (Dec 12, 2016)

jscaldwell said:


> I have a decent home made cauldron, but curious where you found the cast iron pot...would love to get one.
> View attachment 720314


Looks great! A cast iron replacement would cost a boat load of $$$.


----------



## Syrkres (Aug 4, 2018)

Love the concept, here is my versions.
I used plastic water bottle and 2x plastic jars I got from dollar store. I then put bark from a dead tree in my yard.

Use Greatstuff to adhear the bark to the bottle.

Larger one (2 plastic cookie jars from dollar store).









Smaller on (large water bottle):


----------

